
Crowd Sourced Funding, Pitching, and Entrepreneurs  - VladVuki
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2009/08/06/crowd-sourced-funding-pitching-and-entrepreneurs/
======
envitar
Nice idea/concept...the crowd sourced funding sounds a bit like start-up funds
created around particular ideas...probably a headache to organize though...

~~~
messel
Thanks envitar, I had to update it some (I should read my own older blog posts
more often). My friend and likely future business partner Vladimir pointed out
a vital missing component, a Venture Fund Manager. Updating the post now.

~~~
envitar
Here is more on the subject:

<http://crowdfunding.trampolinesystems.com/crowdfunding/>

